

Obituary for Tom West (of "Soul of a New Machine") - michael_dorfman
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/obituaries/articles/2011/05/22/tom_west_engineer_was_the_soul_of_data_generals_new_machine/?page=full

======
jamesbritt
Wow. Sad. That book, The Soul of a New Machine, and Tom West's story, was what
made me decide to go to college for real to study EE.

I ended up switching to CS but that's incidental; my eyes had been opened to
endless possibility.

